# Transport options in Dubai



## Cas (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the general mode of transport used by expat office workers in the city - ie is the public transport system used by the expat community or just foreign nationals/locals. Or would you usually drive yourself to work. Also is your own car absolutely essential in Dubai or can you get by with public transport and taxi's? Trying to keep living costs down as rents seem to be so high.


----------



## Cas (Dec 1, 2007)

Hary4u, Thank you for this info on transport which gives me a good idea.Cas


----------



## astridindubai (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Cas,

I would say: your own car is absolutely necessary. The public transport is still bad... to be improved a lot when the Metro starts in 2009. Then there are a lot of taxis around and they are fine if they are around and really stop for you. There have been a lot of letters from newspaper readers lately about the loosy taxi 'availability and attitude'. 

Go to GulfNews and search on RTA (Road Transport Authority) and you will find all kind of articles about the taxis, bus, metro and of course the rapidly increasing traffic jams. Oh yeah, before I forget. We have Salik recently= roadtoll on 2 locations in Dubai, expected to be expanded soon.

I sound negative..., but living in Dubai for 4 years and still loving it.

Astrid


----------



## Cas (Dec 1, 2007)

*Transport Options In Dubai*

Hi Astrid
Thanks so much for you reply which gives me another angle. I am just a little confused as I have never been to Dubai and I hear the traffic is really bad and the drivers are a little crazy over there so just trying to get a picture in my mind of getting about safely in the city - is the traffic really that bad? Also, I guess it will depend upon where I will be living/working and if it is not such a great distance then that should be ok. No doubt you need your car though for w/ends etc or is it similar to London ie you can get about on public transport (or taxi) pretty much anywhere? 
Cas


----------



## astridindubai (Dec 8, 2007)

To be honest... yes, the traffic is really bad and than I am not only talking about traffic jams. It is more the way people are driving. Mixed attitudes from all different countries means a chaos on the road. Some drive fast, some slow, some polite, most arrogant, lots of by-passing on the hard shoulder and squeezing in at the front of a que. But like all in the world, how you feel depends what you are used to at home.... and at the end you will get used to it driving around here.

Getting everywhere with public transport.... no, not really. Getting everywhere with a taxi; most of the time. Only some times you will not be able to get a taxi or they refuse to drive into jammed rush hour area's.
This is because a taxi driver will not get paid if he is waiting in traffic, only when the meter is running, the rate is per km.

Astrid


----------

